# Counting all other marques



## PaulS

A quick compilation (from memory) of the different Marques ex-TT'ers have moved to:

UPDATED 19/11/04

Audi S3 - christtopher
Audi allroad - itexxtt
Audi RS4 Steve_Mc
Audi RS6 W7PMC
Audi S4 scoTTy 
Audi S4 Avant - jampott
BMW - Jam GaryC kingcuTTer Justtin gcp jonno TTurbo marksovereign ALI Chowy granny snaxo (12) 
Porsche - jgoodman00 jac-in-a-box NIKK_TT cplus markh sundeep TT500 TTurbo gazzandjan granny monique (11) 
Mercedes - (kingcuTTer) breTT Pammy (3) 
Maserati - David A R1 pumaro (3) 
Nissan - jampoTT amtechuk (2) 
Mitsubishi - stuoxfordshire jrt (2) 
Toyota - coupe sport Teucer2000 (2) 
Ford - paulb carlos (2) 
Alfa - mrs garyc (1) 
Lotus - Beves (1) 
Land Rover - jampoTT (1) 
Suburu - Carlos (1) 
Honda - KMP (1) 
Vauxhall/Holden - PaulS (1) 
Vauxhall - Thorney (PaulB) (1) 
Ferrari - mab (1) 
Seat - PaulB (1) 
VW - Beves (1) 
TVR - maddott (1)
Aston Martin - HighTT (^abi^ ??)
Jaguar - ^Abi^ ?
Mazda

The 'darkside' have it

Post what vehicle you haved moved to, and I'll update the list above, and create an other marques league


----------



## justtin

BMW 330d Sport Touring

Justin


----------



## Steve_Mc

Aston Martin - Abi :roll:

Does moving to another Audi model not count...?


----------



## cplus

You can add me to the Porsche list


----------



## paulb

I went through an ST220 estate phase, so also claim Ford!


----------



## Kell

I went to a Golf after the TT, but I still have my TT. Shall I go away?


----------



## David_A

There was definately one if not two before me who went teh 3200GT route . . . can't remember who.

Dives into the archives . . .

Dave


----------



## David_A

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t=maserati

Matt Warren of Blitz watches fame. Chalk him up fella.


----------



## Carlos

Our household has

Subaru Impreza Turbo
Ford Mondeo TDCi estate
Fiat Punto ELX

No prizes for guessing which one I drive :twisted:


----------



## jampott

There are other "Nissan" drivers too, not just me...

But you'll need to strike me from the Nissan list


----------



## Kell

In fact, you won't even be an 'other marques' driver.


----------



## jonno

Another for the BMW 330d sport corner 8)
also here is gcp...


----------



## W7 PMC

Me me me (please).

As nuTTs rightly pointed out, i have a modified RS6 (still TIC) i know its an Audi, but its from the GMbH stable rather than the regular Audi production line :lol:


----------



## BreTT

MB S320 CDi


----------



## markh

Porsche 911


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nasty silver Yaris thingy (only on loan from in law for a week or so)


----------



## Nimbus

I still have my peugeot 306xsi, and a lovely mk1 mr2 
all dailyish drivers.. :roll:


----------



## Pammy

Kingcutter's opted for a BMW 

I nearly bought the TT - but opted for the Merc


----------



## b3ves

Pammy said:


> wanted a TT but opted for an SLK320 instead - am I sorry - no way, my SLK ROCKS


If it rocks, I take it that it's the old model?


----------



## b3ves

...so the most common migration is to a BMW or Porsche

that figures...


----------



## Pammy

b3ves said:


> Pammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wanted a TT but opted for an SLK320 instead - am I sorry - no way, my SLK ROCKS
> 
> 
> 
> If it rocks, I take it that it's the old model?
Click to expand...

320 - hence R170 - 96 - 2004 model  -mine's 2003 and I love it


----------



## Guest

:roll:

and TT500 has a 996 C4


----------



## gcp

Me, although jonno kindly marked me down for the beemer.

330d Sport tourer

1970 VW Campervan 8)


----------



## jampott

Actually scrub me from the Nissan list and put me down as a Land Rover owner


----------



## jam

good thread, like it!


----------



## jam

good thread, like it!


----------



## PaulS

After todays submissions, I've updated the list and ....

[smiley=drummer.gif]

no surprise .....

Porsche in top place with 7 owners
BMW 6
other Audi 4
Maserati & Merc both 3
Toyota & Ford 2

the rest on 1.

I don't know whether a defection to another Audi model should be allowed, after all this is _other marques_ :roll:

And still owning a TT whilst buying another 'sports' car really isn't on - no commitment to your new model :wink: You have to have sold the TT, burnt your bridges and moved on :wink:

keep 'em coming. Maybe one day they could be used for teams in a karting shoot-out


----------



## marksovereign

chalk me up for a 330D Sport


----------



## Guest

b3ves said:


> ...so the most common migration is to a BMW or Porsche
> 
> that figures...


you should (rather everyone should) really have a 911 down on your future list of 'cars to own' :wink:

as I have the Elise in my futute list ! unless I end up loving a 968CS too much...!


----------



## TTurbo

BMW and Porsche.

Bought a 968 CS whilst I had the TT and then swapped the Audi in for an X5.


----------



## jam

TTurbo said:


> BMW and Porsche.
> 
> Bought a 968 CS whilst I had the TT and then swapped the Audi in for an X5.


A mate of mine has a 968CS in white with red detailing, cracking car


----------



## TTurbo

Mine's white (but no writing on the side) with white wheels and white-backed bucket seats.

They don't make colour combinations like that anymore!


----------



## Guest

TTurbo said:


> Mine's white (but no writing on the side) with white wheels and white-backed bucket seats.
> 
> They don't make colour combinations like that anymore!


nice...

tempted to the logo fitted ?


----------



## PaulS

Porsche & BMW joint top at the mo, with 8 each.

So when you sell your TT, you are most likely to buy a BMW or Porsche. Probably :wink:

Who's gonna claim the first Ferrari? 8)


----------



## David_A

PaulS said:


> Who's gonna claim the first Ferrari? 8)
> 
> (


Nearly there - it does get serviced at ferrari dealerships!


----------



## Guest

PaulS said:


> So when you sell your TT, you are most likely to buy a BMW or Porsche. Probably :wink:


wonder why......? for me I wanted a rear wheel drive car with at least 6 cylinders.. after a series of 4 cylinder front-wheel drive cars......


----------



## justtin

PaulS said:


> Who's gonna claim the first Ferrari? 8)


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=26874&highlight=ferrari :roll:


----------



## r1

Sundeep993 said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you sell your TT, you are most likely to buy a BMW or Porsche. Probably :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder why......? for me I wanted a rear wheel drive car with at least 6 cylinders.. after a series of 4 cylinder front-wheel drive cars......
Click to expand...

Should have bought a Maserati then. :wink:


----------



## jrt

Mitsubishi EVO V111


----------



## The Silver Surfer

BMW 325Ci Sport!!!!


----------



## Guest

er.... in that case.. my other car is actually a VW Polo !


----------



## garyc

PaulS said:


> A quick compilation (from memory) of the different Marques ex-TT'ers have moved to:
> 
> Alfa Spider V6 mrs GaryC
> Audi RS4 Steve_Mc
> Audi RS6 W7PMC
> Audi S4 scoTTy
> Audi S4 Avant - (jampoTT)
> BMW - Jam GaryC kingcuTTer Justtin gcp jonno TTurbo marksovereign ALI (9)
> Maserati - David A R1 pumaro (3)
> Nissan - jampoTT (1)
> Mercedes - (kingcuTTer) breTT Pammy (3)
> Lotus - Beves (1)
> Suburu - Carlos (1)
> Honda - KMP (1)
> Vauxhall/Holden - PaulS (1)
> Vauxhall - Thorney (PaulB) (1)
> Ferrari - mab (1)
> Mazda
> Mitsubishi - stuoxfordshire jrt (2)
> Porsche - jgoodman00 jac-in-a-box NIKK_TT cplus markh sundeep TT500 TTurbo (eight)
> Seat - PaulB (1)
> VW - Beves (1)
> TVR
> Toyota - coupe sport Teucer2000 (2)
> Aston Martin
> Jaguar
> BMW Mini - Jonah?
> Ford - paulb carlos (2)
> 
> So nobody for Fiat (I'm sure somebody bought a Barchetta) Hyundai :roll: Skoda or (surprisingly) Alfa Romeo yet. Whos got the RX8? And I'm sure somebody has a Ferrari too.
> 
> Post what vehicle you haved moved to, and I'll update the list above, and create an other marques league


List moderated for MrsC :wink:


----------



## jampott

Can you add my Land Rover on there too 

Just realised I bought 3 cars this year. That's a bit silly. :lol:


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Can you add my Land Rover on there too
> 
> Just realised I bought 3 cars this year. That's a bit silly. :lol:


Very silly Tim. But cars are. Think of the mortgage, art, boat, hi fi, watches, investments etc that you could otherwise spend the money on. :wink:

Actually, thinking about it, my modifying others posts is not quite in the spirit of my moderating style, so I'll leave it to Paul to further update the list.

Now, any Aston Martins in our collective folds. Abi? :twisted: :wink:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add my Land Rover on there too
> 
> Just realised I bought 3 cars this year. That's a bit silly. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Very silly Tim. But cars are. Think of the mortgage, art, boat, hi fi, watches, investments etc that you could otherwise spend the money on. :wink:
> 
> Actually, thinking about it, my modifying others posts is not quite in the spirit of my moderating style, so I'll leave it to Paul to further update the list.
> 
> Now, any Aston Martins in our collective folds. Abi? :twisted: :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah - but I don't do watches or art. I would like a narrowboat (but not a powerboat or yacht) and my Kef Eggs will suffice for hi-fi. Investments? lol - I was actually starting to save money, but the new house and S4 have kinda buggered that plan...


----------



## garyc

..what about helping old people and cripples?


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> ..what about helping old people and cripples?


No and No.


----------



## garyc

OK. How about standing your round at the bar?


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> OK. How about standing your round at the bar?


Maybe. But I'm rarely seen down the pub.


----------



## chowy

My wife has the TT and I have the M3


----------



## ouTTrageous

Great Thread BUT.......

Wot about those that have seen the light and gone from a Coupe to a Roadster - And lovin' It!!!!! 8)


----------



## jampott

ouTTrageous said:


> Great Thread BUT.......
> 
> Wot about those that have seen the light and gone from a Coupe to a Roadster - And lovin' It!!!!! 8)


That's what the main forum is for... :lol:  :roll:


----------



## b3ves

ouTTrageous said:


> Great Thread BUT.......
> 
> Wot about those that have seen the light and gone from a Coupe to a Roadster - And lovin' It!!!!! 8)


It's a well worn path - see you over here in about 12 months


----------



## PaulS

jampott said:


> Can you add my Land Rover on there too
> 
> Just realised I bought 3 cars this year. That's a bit silly. :lol:


List duly updated.

'The darkside' are leading at the moment.

At one point, I had 5 cars - 4 that I owned, and one company car. It was like musical chairs when it came to garaging and parking :roll:

So - that Aston still hasn't been claimed :wink: (tumbleweed :wink: :lol: )

And still no modern Alfas, other than garyc's missus. Surprised, 'cos I regularly drive the 147 and 156 - great looks, engines and interiors, and the driving dynamics aren't bad either - the 147 is the best.


----------



## GRANNY

Mark me down for one of each.
Porsche 944 S2
And 
BMW 318 SE Touring.


----------



## HighTT

PaulS said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - that Aston still hasn't been claimed :wink: (tumbleweed :wink: :lol: )
> 
> And still no modern Alfas, other than garyc's missus. Surprised, 'cos I regularly drive the 147 and 156 - great looks, engines and interiors, and the driving dynamics aren't bad either - the 147 is the best.
Click to expand...

I had a DB7 on apro. for a few weeks, I loved looking at it from
inside the house but it was a real 1970's driving experience and the build quality was cr*p ; I was always pleased to get back into my TT.

And I do have an 'old' Alfa.


----------



## gazandjan

Puts us down for a porsche


----------



## snaxo

BMW Z4


----------



## NaughTTy

I'm pretty certain 'amtechuk' went on to a 350Z and 'statz' (wasn't on here for long), when I saw him at AmD in June, was just about to change to a Skyline R34 with just under 600 horses - yes 600 

I asked him to post back with his experiences but don't think he's been on since :? Hope it didn't bite him :?


----------



## PaulS

In order of popularity:

BMW - Jam GaryC kingcuTTer Justtin gcp jonno TTurbo marksovereign ALI Chowy granny snaxo (12) 
Porsche - jgoodman00 jac-in-a-box NIKK_TT cplus markh sundeep TT500 TTurbo gazzandjan granny (10) 
Mercedes - (kingcuTTer) breTT Pammy (3)
Maserati - David A R1 pumaro (3) 
Nissan - jampoTT amtechuk (2) 
Mitsubishi - stuoxfordshire jrt (2)
Toyota - coupe sport Teucer2000 (2)
Ford - paulb carlos (2) 
Alfa - mrs garyc (1)
Lotus - Beves (1) 
Land Rover - jampoTT (1) 
Suburu - Carlos (1) 
Honda - KMP (1) 
Vauxhall/Holden - PaulS (1) 
Vauxhall - Thorney (PaulB) (1) 
Ferrari - mab (1) 
Seat - PaulB (1) 
VW - Beves (1)
TVR
Aston Martin
Jaguar
Mazda

The 'darkside' have it :roll:


----------



## HighTT

PaulS said:


> At one point, I had 5 cars - 4 that I owned, and one company car. It was like musical chairs when it came to garaging and parking :roll:
> 
> So - that Aston still hasn't been claimed :wink: (tumbleweed :wink: :lol: )


I just thought that I would re-post now that I have a (relevant?)
signature pic. :lol:


----------



## PaulS

PaulS said:


> At one point, I had 5 cars - 4 that I owned, and one company car.





HighTT said:


> I just thought that I would re-post now that I have a (relevant?) signature pic. :lol:












They weren't as nice as your collection 8)


----------



## 55JWB

Merc CLK 270 CDI


----------



## christtopher

I'll have some of this.....A3 3.2 S-line


----------



## Monique

Add another Porker to your list. I got a 911/993 RS for my last B'day... present from my wife  

The last, lightest and meanest of the aircooled Porkers...

Kept the TTRQ... for sunny days. Only 9000 miles in 4 years. :-*


----------



## maddott

Better late than never  .....2 Tuscans, and a T350C. Now on the trail of a 360M


----------



## itextt

Audi Allroad


----------



## PaulS

UPDATED 22/11/04

Audi S3 - christtopher
Audi allroad - itexxtt
Audi RS4 Steve_Mc
Audi RS6 W7PMC
Audi S4 scoTTy 
Audi S4 Avant - jampott
BMW - mosschops Jam GaryC kingcuTTer Justtin gcp jonno TTurbo marksovereign ALI Chowy granny snaxo (13) 
Porsche - jgoodman00 jac-in-a-box NIKK_TT cplus markh sundeep TT500 TTurbo gazzandjan granny monique (11) 
Mercedes - (kingcuTTer) breTT Pammy (3) 
Maserati - David A R1 pumaro (3) 
Nissan - amtechuk (1) 
Mitsubishi - stuoxfordshire jrt (2) 
Toyota - coupe sport Teucer2000 (2) 
Ford - paulb carlos (2) 
Alfa - mrs garyc thumper (gta) (2) 
Lotus - Beves (1) 
Land Rover - jampoTT (1) 
Suburu - Carlos (1) 
Honda - KMP (1) 
Vauxhall/Holden - PaulS (1) 
Vauxhall - Thorney (PaulB) (1) 
Ferrari - mab (1) 
Seat - PaulB (1) 
VW - Beves (1) 
TVR - maddott stgeorgex997 (2)
Aston Martin - HighTT (^abi^ ??)
Jaguar - ^Abi^ ?
Mazda


----------



## stgeorgex997

TVR Griffith 500


----------



## mosschops

My TTC 180 has now been changed and I've gone to the dark side....

Best add me to the BMW club, I have a 320CD SE Coupe, nowt special but I like it 

Jonathan


----------



## Thumper

Owned my 225 TTR Coupe from August 2000 for 2 & 1/2 fabulous years! (It was fully "sorted" by AmD after 3 months - a great car and still rare back then).

Very sad day when I traded in for a "practical" A6 2.7 Bi-Turbo Quattro Sport. Nice car until after 12 months all 4 OEM 9 spokes buckled and Audi UK forgot what customer service is. This car had more faults than San Andreas, and all Audi could say was "it's a wear & tear item so not covered under warranty".

Saw sense? in July this year & took delivery of a stunning Graphite Grey Alfa Romeo 147 GTA with all Italian leather & multi-spoke alloys. This car is amazing - a real handful but brings the smile back to my face every time I fire up the 3.2 V6. Only downside is the "oh s***" torque steer and the thirst for v expensive oil.

For those of you who doubt Alfa's build quality & reliability:

a) Read your own forum!!

b) Test drive a GTA!

Hello to anyone who remembers me!

Thumper (Stewart - X 18 TT X )


----------



## PaulS

8) Nice car! About time we had an Alfa on other marques 

I nearly bought a 147 about three years ago - the 2.0TS - the GTA wasn't out then. I thought it was a great looking car, lots of fun to drive and a great interior. But I ended up with a TT instead. I occasionally drive the 147 (& the 156) both great, the only thing I notice is the 'lightweight' feel to the front end and steering 

The new GTA coupe is stunning 8)


----------

